# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Νέες δοκιμές με τη νέα μου Engenius (Akou, 533)

## Capvar

Βάζοντας την Engenius σε δανεικό laptop με μια ursus cantenna (Τα πήρα από manuel) Βλέπω akou και 533. Έστρεψα το 900+ στον akou και δοκίμασα να τους συνδέσω με B52 μέσω bridged στο laptop με engenius αλλά δεν τα καταφέρα, τα ip τους ¨ηταν στο 192 ενώ του B52 στο 10
Ο 533 πρέπει να εκπέμπει κάργα αφού με cantenna τον είχα loud and clear...  ::  Τί λέγαμε για θόρυβο;  ::  
Πάντως δεν έχω προσέξει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα λόγω θορύβου (ακόμα)
Akou αν ακούς κανόνισε να αλλάξετε IP να κάνουμε καμια δοκιμούλα...

----------


## Capvar

Σύνδεσα μια omni 12 db (Ο θεός να την κάνει μάλλον) και με το 900+ στα 10 db εκπέμπω στα απόλυτα νόμιμα όρια με SSID awmn_276_CapvarOmni. Όποιος το δει ας το πει και αν μπορεί να μου πει και με ποσα db το είδε θα είναι υπέροχα...

ΥΓ: Έχω βάσιμες υποψίες ότι η omni δεν είναι 12 db  ::  Υπάρχει τρόπος να μετρηθεί;

----------

